# come from



## sunsail

Hello,

is this a correct dialogue?

You go swimming ,after that you return from swimming pool,on your way home,one of your friend sees you and asks you

"where are you coming from?" 
"I m coming from swimming pool"

thanks


----------



## zeynepy

sunsail said:


> Hello,
> 
> is this a correct dialogue?
> 
> You go swimming ,after that you return from swimming pool, on your way to home, one of your friends sees you and asks you (I don't think the second "you" is necessary)
> 
> "where are you coming from?"
> "I m coming from swimming pool"
> 
> thanks


----------



## jazyk

The swimming pool.


----------



## xebonyx

Jaz is correct. You can say "From the swimming pool" or simply "The swimming pool."

The question can also be posed:

Where'd you just come from?


----------



## sunsail

Hello,
you cannot say like this,this is not correct??
"on your way to home"

take a look at this
http://www.englishforums.com/English/UsedOnTheWayHomeTo/zdxbl/post.htm#436426


----------



## zeynepy

sunsail said:


> Hello,
> you cannot say like this,this is not correct??
> "on your way to home"
> 
> take a look at this
> http://www.englishforums.com/English/UsedOnTheWayHomeTo/zdxbl/post.htm#436426


 
"On your way to home" is right. There is nothing wrong with it but I checked it out, "on your way home" is also right. I'm sorry for misguiding.


----------



## sunsail

Hello
will you please explain how you check it out? 

I ve just started confirming,let's wait for what native speakers say
http://www.englishforums.com/English/WhichOneIsCorrect/jbjvl/post.htm

Best Regards




zeynepy said:


> "On your way to home" is right. There is nothing wrong with it but I checked it out, "on your way home" is also right. I'm sorry for misguiding.


----------



## zeynepy

Alright, you were right  
I was totally mistaken.
"on your way to home" is wrong
"on your way home" is right
I'm sorry again for misleading.


----------



## sunsail

You shouldnot be doing this,it's very dangerous

what would happen If I did not object ? all people read this thread especially new beginners would learn wrong,please be careful

thanks for other corrections

Best Regards



zeynepy said:


> Alright, you were right
> I was totally mistaken.
> "on your way to home" is wrong
> "on your way home" is right
> I'm sorry again for misleading.


----------



## zeynepy

sunsail said:


> You shouldnot be doing this,it's very dangerous
> 
> what would happen If I did not object ? all people read this thread especially new beginners would learn wrong,please be careful
> 
> thanks for other corrections
> 
> Best Regards


 
Ok I apologize again but actually it's not that a big deal. I was using that structure and make sure nothing has happened. 
I asked the natives and I think it's a special case for home. You can use that structure for other things like:


> _You saw it on the way to school._
> 
> _You saw it on the way to the store._


 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1420070


----------



## vatrahos

yes, it is a special case for "home," completely parallel to the Latin:

"ad ludum eamus" = "let's go to school"
"domum eamus" = "let's go home"


----------



## xebonyx

sunsail said:


> You shouldnot be doing this,it's very dangerous
> 
> what would happen If I did not object ? all people read this thread especially new beginners would learn wrong,please be careful
> 
> thanks for other corrections
> 
> Best Regards



Zeynepy is right. On your way *TO* home is very incorrect.


----------



## sunsail

Sorry?
Please reread again,you do not have any idea what was written but make conclusions.Decide after on your game who is right or wrong.

Best Regards



xebonyx said:


> Zeynepy is right. On your way *TO* home is very incorrect.


----------



## zeynepy

sunsail said:


> Sorry?
> Please reread again,you do not have any idea what was written but make conclusions.Decide after on your game who is right or wrong.
> 
> Best Regards


 


> Originally Posted by *xebonyx*
> Zeynepy is right. On your way *TO* home is very incorrect.


 
No I was the one who was mistaken. Sunsail was right.


----------



## mrayp

I'm trying to figure out why this thread is in the Turkish forum...


----------

